# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  black widow placed web on telephone pole and side walk

## pythontricker

what should I do in this senario?

----------


## mischevious21

As much as I love spiders (I really do), I said kill it. BUT- dont just walk up to it and try to smach it, because you do NOT want to get bit!!

I was down inTexas a few years ago and got bit by a recluse- and that was not exactly the best time of my life...

I would say to get close to it- and spreay it with hair sprey till it can no longer move- then kill it.... I know- it sounds dumb- but thats what Ive done to a few centipeads before and it worked... (Im DEATHLY afraid of centipeads- and there was a few incidents where I was in the bathroom and they were on the wall, floor, etc and yea.. point is it worked. lol.)

----------


## Street Killer

call the cops. 

haha, j/k. 

i voted safely move it, but i don't know the first thing about black widows, or how one would go about safely moving one.

----------


## calibp

I say kill it.  Black widows are poisonous, and if there are children playing in the area, a bad scene could happen.  Just smash the thing, and flush it.

----------


## tigerlily

I think it's odd that I'm saying this, but I'd vote to move it safely to another location.  (I do NOT like spiders)  These spiders aren't going to jump and attack you the moment you get near.  

If it where a rattlesnake would you kill it and dispose of it?  It'd be a lot more difficult for me to move that, but I'd find a way to do that too.  (even if it meant calling someone more able to accomplish it)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Leave it alone. Why are children playing with a telephone pole? How did the black widow make a web using the telephone pole? Just an odd scenario. Only place I ever saw a black widow was in the grape fields... Dont go killing or removing it. If it it so out in the open (on the side of a telephone pole), a bird very well could get it.

----------


## wolfy-hound

IF you decide to try to move it, I reccomend wearing latex gloves, maybe even dishwashing gloves with longer 'sleeves' on them.  Be safe.  A flat bit of cardboard to shoo it into a cardboard box might work.  Spiders sometimes will rush into the box to hide, as long as the box is still, and the shoo is vigerous.  LOL.
If kids are nearby, then yes, it's possible for one to be bitten.  Or an adult could see the spider, decide to smush it, and be bitten(not to mention the spider getting killed too).

----------


## Michelle.C

Black Widows are generally pretty docile little spiders. She's not going to jump at you and attack. 

We have them all over the place out here. I either move them or leave them, depending. 

If you want to move her, take a broom and collect her on the end. Take her to the woods and lay the broom down or give it a little shake to make sure she gets off.

----------


## edie

black widows actually aren't as bad as most people believe (they're non-aggressive, don't kill as many people as most people like to believe) but i know the average person shouldn't just walk up and try to relocate one because thats one of the ways these spiders get bad reps.

arachnids are a big part of my life, and i would never kill one, but if you're really worried and you are too afraid to relocate it then you should just kill it as quickly as possible, they really don't feel much pain. (and trust me, if you just leave it there someone else will kill it without giving it a second thought)

black widows are not aggressive spiders, they usually play dead if you are able to knock them out of their web, and if they don't then they're pretty slow moving when they're out of the web.. very easy to catch at that point, in my experience.
i live in AZ and there are L. hesperus EVERYWHERE.. i've kept them for about 5 years.  it does take a while to learn how to catch them out of a web because they are so fast but after you get the hang of it, its actually quite easy.

if you do decide to relocate it then good luck.
seriously, i've never had a problem with them, i had some harmless tarantulas that i was more afraid of them the black widows i've kept.

and a word of advice.. try and destroy the web at the sides (with a long stick) so the spider cannot run away (they're extremely fast when they're on a web, and can find a corner/hole to put themself in which makes it very hard to catch them) as long as you have a clear cup (so you can see what you're doing) and a piece of cardboard.. you should be fine.. unless you have the spider out of its web and you try poking it in the face it shouldn't try to bite.. and they can't jump.

if you've caught web laying spiders before its basically the same, just be a little more careful with this one.  if you're a normal healthy adult and you get bit you WON'T die, you don't even need antivenim sometimes.. just morphine.

----------


## edie

heres a picture of one of my past widows playing dead after i first caught it



the broom idea that Michelle.C said is really good too, i didn't even think of that.. probably your best bet if you don't want to get too close to the spider.

----------


## Snakeman

i love spiders/tarantulas and as a tarantula keeper i have to say either leave it alone or safely move it. the only reason they would bite you is because you tried holding it with your bare hand.their fangs are small so in order for them to bite you, you have to really make them mad.

----------


## juddb

I used to catch black widows all the time.  All you need is a stick and a jar.  So i say you can safely move it, why would you want to kill it anyway?  They are super easy to catch, and believe it or not pretty docile spiders.

----------


## drugaria

Black Widows are not gonna attack anybody period. It is not in their nature, as a matter of fact they are quite docile. Just like a ball python. They are rather curl into a ball when treatened than byte , and the only time they byte is when they are in immediate danger of being crushed. Example of that is when they get in you shoes and  or under your clothes and you try to put them on.I've played with BW on a few occasions while taking photographs. 
So that pretty much explains it whether they should be killed for no reason or simply removed, and when you move them don't pick them with your fingers of course but let them climb onto something and than toss them  outside.

----------


## Mindibun

This poll makes me a little angry. I don't think any of us have the right to sit around and discuss someone or something else's fate. The spider is not hurting anybody. If you hadn't noticed it, the spider would probably live out its life happily without any trouble. 

That spider has just as much right to live as any other creature. It can't help the fact that it has a natural defense which is harmful to humans. And it certainly isn't going to hunt anyone down. If you're so concerned with it, then move the thing safely. Otherwise, let it be.

----------


## pythontricker

i just left him there i did not want to disrupt it.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Why would the poll and resulting discussion make you angry?
It shows people that black widows are not as dangerous as people make them out to be.  It shows how to SAFELY move a venomous spider, in order to keep both it and others safe.  
Since the OP mentioned kids nearby, it's entirely possible that someone could get bitten, and it's just as possible that it being on a telephone pole means someone else could spot it and smush it, so it's a legimate thing to wonder if it would be best to move it to a safer area.
I just don't understand the thread making someone angry, as if somehow our discussing it will somehow make the spider unhappy.

----------


## edie

> Why would the poll and resulting discussion make you angry?
> It shows people that black widows are not as dangerous as people make them out to be.  It shows how to SAFELY move a venomous spider, in order to keep both it and others safe.  
> Since the OP mentioned kids nearby, it's entirely possible that someone could get bitten, and it's just as possible that it being on a telephone pole means someone else could spot it and smush it, so it's a legimate thing to wonder if it would be best to move it to a safer area.
> I just don't understand the thread making someone angry, as if somehow our discussing it will somehow make the spider unhappy.


well put! the person just wanted advice and many people gave information on how to safely move the spider so it would be out of harms way.  even if they didn't kill it/move it.. TRUST ME someone would come along and kill it, because thats just they way people work.

----------


## Beardedragon

i see them all the time in GA and never bother them, Ive only found one inside my house and when i was just a kid( sadly i was and still am scared of spiders to at the time the only thing i thought i could do was shoot it... with a gun... inside the house, and i did...) I voted remove it, i do not like to kill bugs for some reason, and even go out of my way to save the creepy crawlers all the time.

----------


## reptile3

I voted to leave it alone..  Here is some pictures of a spider we get every fall... We had about 7 of them, I left them alone!! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0150.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0152.jpg

----------


## edie

> I voted to leave it alone..  Here is some pictures of a spider we get every fall... We had about 7 of them, I left them alone!! 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0150.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0152.jpg


Looks like an Argiope sp. they're harmless to humans, and actually really beautiful! I always wished that we had some in AZ  :Sad:

----------


## reptile3

> Looks like an Argiope sp. they're harmless to humans, and actually really beautiful! I always wished that we had some in AZ


You got the name correct, thanks, I forgot the name of them. Yes they are really beautiful.. i love the pattern in the web.

----------


## edie

> You got the name correct, thanks, I forgot the name of them. Yes they are really beautiful.. i love the pattern in the web.


they're really big too right? the only time i've seen them in person was when i went to texas last year but i wasn't able to get close enough to really check one out

----------


## BalloonzForU

> I voted to leave it alone..  Here is some pictures of a spider we get every fall... We had about 7 of them, I left them alone!! 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0150.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0152.jpg


We had those down in FL when I lived there....... we called them bannana spiders and if I remember correctly they are jumpers.  No wonder I'm afraid of spiders!!!  They are very beautiful though!!   :Dancin' Banana:   I haven't seen them down there in years.

----------


## LadyOhh

> No wonder I'm afraid of spiders!!!  They are very beautiful though!!


Me too... 

 :Spider:  :Roach:  :Thumbs down:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I have alot of black widows where I live the are not aggressive and usually people get bit by not realizing and leaning on them. I knew a plummer that got bit and his stomach muscles started spasming violently very weird.They can be very dangerous to small children and the elderly. With that in mind if there are small children in the area I would remove it live or dead. Where there is one there are others and they do multiply fast.. The safety of the children comes first. I have lots of tubs of crickets( for Beardies) and the spiders love my place(many escapees) so I see Black widows constantly.

----------


## NateDogg13

Im dont like spiders very much but have never had problems moving them. I find them near the house every once in a while were I let my dog out and I always move them to a different place full of bushes and no human contact in the area cuz its blocked off. When theyre in a web I usually get them onto a piece of paper and move them but when out in the open I dont have a problem letting ANY type of spider crawl onto my hand. I know it sounds dumb But I have not once been bit by a spider while moving it. I believe spiders can tell whether your out to hurt them or not. I move slow and let it walk onto my hand, never any forcing.

----------


## BMorrison

I would set in en fuego.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

> I voted to leave it alone..  Here is some pictures of a spider we get every fall... We had about 7 of them, I left them alone!! 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0150.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0152.jpg



We had ones kind of like those, but sometimes they were bright orange as well.  My grandpa called them orb spiders and wouldn't let us kill them- he said they caught tons of various bugs that he didn't want around.  

I saw one spin a web about 6 feet across once... I didn't even see it until I was right on it and the light caught it- then my eyes focused and I realized that I was very close to running around flapping my arms and screaming!  :Smile:

----------


## OhBalls

> I voted to leave it alone..  Here is some pictures of a spider we get every fall... We had about 7 of them, I left them alone!! 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0150.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0152.jpg


Those are St Andrews spiders....they are garden type and not venomous...they will weave a zig zag right where they sit in the middle of the web....the reason is, when prey flies into their web, they shake the heck out of the web to confuse and entangle....once they have veryone snug and wrapped up...they have that zig zag to rebuild from......

they sit at rest with their legs in pairs....making them look like a "cross"....they're absolutely beautiful

and the ONLY reason I know anything about them is....we have them outside and they were wayyyy too pretty to squish....LOTS of research....there are tons of different species....so bright you would think they would be poisonous...they're not...

I tossed a couple of ants into their webs....as close as I would get....they're beautiful tho....

i could never own a bug....LOL....even with house spiders it's "honeyyyyy get it!!!!!!!!!!....don't hurt it, just let it out....NO NO, not by MEEE!!!! let it outsideeeee".....LOL

----------


## Kagez28

maybe it's one of those new government experimental genetic mutation super black widow spiders...

but on a serious note... call spiderman he'll know what to do

----------


## _Venom_

Why do so many people not like snakes?
I find that annoying...

----------


## pythontricker

> Why do so many people not like snakes?
> I find that annoying...


how does that have anything to do w/ this thread? We all love snakes. The whole forum is about snakes? WTF? :Confused:

----------


## pythontricker

> I voted to leave it alone..  Here is some pictures of a spider we get every fall... We had about 7 of them, I left them alone!! 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0150.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...2/100_0152.jpg


I have seen those around. I think they are called Banana spiders. They are so beautiful. I think that they are harmless, my friend held one. It was probably not the best idea but it didn't bite him.

----------


## pythontricker

wow does this thread ever end? lol

----------


## Beardedragon

> how does that have anything to do w/ this thread? We all love snakes. The whole forum is about snakes? WTF?


I think the person said that because spiders and snakes have the same bad rep. We wonder why people are so scared of our pythons, when spider owners wonder why we are so scared of their spiders :Wink:   If I went outside right now and caught a rat snake id play with it for a little while and then release it. Now if i found a spider id either kill it or move it outside without touching it.

----------


## pythontricker

yeah thats understandable, but, it had no relevance. lol

----------


## DSGB

> I have seen those around. I think they are called Banana spiders. They are so beautiful. I think that they are harmless, my friend held one. It was probably not the best idea but it didn't bite him.


its actually a yellow garden spider. they are all over the place in ga. same with black widows.

----------


## pythontricker

> its actually a yellow garden spider. they are all over the place in ga. same with black widows.


oh, forgive me.

----------


## OhBalls

> its actually a yellow garden spider. they are all over the place in ga. same with black widows.


Yellow garden, St Andrews, Bananna

all the same thing...called different things in different areas

----------


## DSGB

> Yellow garden, St Andrews, Bananna
> 
> all the same thing...called different things in different areas


oh. ive always known them as yellow gardens. Im pretty sure all three of those are different species, they all look different.

----------


## _Venom_

> yeah thats understandable, but, it had no relevance. lol


It was a rhetorical question in response to you guys hating on spiders.

----------


## montypython123

look i live in cali we have black widows those things are nasty.my papa got bit by one his wholehand turned black but nothing happend???i wasnt alive yet but who cares.i hate black wid :Spider: ows

----------


## _Venom_

> look i live in cali we have black widows those things are nasty.my papa got bit by one his wholehand turned black but nothing happend???i wasnt alive yet but who cares.i hate black widows


And I hate snakes. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stangs13

I don't know if I have said this yet...SQUARSH it! :Very Happy: 

Oh, and isnt this Ball PYTHONS.net? lol.

----------


## gothkenny

I originally thought that I would kill it. Then I realized that it didn't make much sense to kill it so I thought that I should move it. Then I started thinking about a black widow around my little brother. Then I realized I'm scared of ittle spiders.... so I might leave it.

So... I have no idea what I WOULD do. It depends. I probably would just leave it be, but who knows. I would do the first thing that came to my mind.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Edie that is an awesome pic of the widow!!  :Good Job:

----------


## edie

> Edie that is an awesome pic of the widow!!


Thanks!

and its really a piece of cake to remove them from an unwanted area

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72229

----------

